

Dysfunctional Nerds OutShine High School Football Captains in Life - KrisZolar
http://dealflow.typepad.com/my_weblog/how_to_be_a_billionaire/
This is excellent news for us all.
======
dhotson
_sigh_ .. since when are all nerds dysfunctional?

It's such a bad stereotype.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
Many a layperson confuses nerd, geek, dork, and poindexter.

~~~
jumper
And heck, most of us can't even agree on what those mean exactly....

------
helveticaman
_The boy who was expelled from a number of boarding schools, one for having
sex with the headmaster’s daughter and who went on to found a successful
airline Richard Branson – Virgin Atlantic and the Virgin brand._

Banged headmaster's (Virgin?) daughter. Not exactly a nerd on this count.

------
ojbyrne
Steve Jobs went through "a period of severe personal hygiene lapses." Huh?

~~~
dhotson
This article was a real wtf for me too.. :-/

------
brent
Bernie Ecclestone did not found Formula One.

~~~
KeshRivya
Bernie & wife

[http://www.virginmedia.com/microsites/siren/slideshow/opposi...](http://www.virginmedia.com/microsites/siren/slideshow/opposites-
attract/img_8.jpg)

~~~
Ztrain
LOL!

------
schapman
Choir, Preacher; Preacher, Choir...

